# Leuchtfarben!



## Flying-Hawk (19. April 2004)

Hallo,
wollte fragen wie ich in Photoshop 7.0 Leuchtfarben erstellen kann.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

Hi.

Du kannst Leuchtfarben simulieren, indem Du bei dem Ebenenstil auf "Schein nach innen" klickst und dort mit den Werten herumspielst. Weiterhin kannst Du auch mit den Gradiationskurven Deine Ebene in den helleren, "überbelichteten" Bereich bringen. Beachte aber dabei, dass nicht alle Farben leuchtend gut aussehen, aber Du wirst das schon meistern 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Flying-Hawk (19. April 2004)

Danke für die Tipps! Werde sie sofort ausprobieren.


----------



## Flying-Hawk (19. April 2004)

*Gradiationskurven*

Hi,
das mit dem Ebenenstil habe ich verstanden. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage wo der Schalter für die Gradiationskurven liegt.
Könntes du es mir anhand dem unten angefügten Bild zeigen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

Wie wärs mit F1 oder dem Handbuch?


----------



## Flying-Hawk (19. April 2004)

Hatte unter F1 nachgeschaut, aber es nicht gefunden.

Vielen Dank jetzt habe ichs aber ganz kapiert!


----------

